# OT: Drunk driver who killed Malik Sealy gets another DUI



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> *MINNEAPOLIS* -- New drunk driving charges have been filed against the man convicted in the drunken driving accident that killed Malik Sealy of the Minnesota Timberwolves in May 2000.
> 
> Souksangouane Phengsene, 50, of Shakopee, was arrested in Crystal early Sunday and was charged with felony drunk driving Tuesday in Hennepin County District Court.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2630224

Well, 4 years behind bars wasn't enough. :nonono:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sad story, i saw this story on fox 9 here and was shocked.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dude deserves about 10 more years...how hard is it to not drive when drunk?

dumb *** mother****er...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> dude deserves about 10 more years...how hard is it to not drive when drunk?
> 
> dumb *** mother****er...


What about life?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, when did Malik Sealy die? I never saw this before, I thought he was on the Heat last year!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> What about life?



quite fitting...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Wow, when did Malik Sealy die? I never saw this before, I thought he was on the Heat last year!


 :whatever:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> quite fitting...


? fitting?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Wow, when did Malik Sealy die? I never saw this before, I thought he was on the Heat last year!


wow


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> ? fitting?


fitting=appropriate


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Wow, when did Malik Sealy die? I never saw this before, I thought he was on the Heat last year!


The Shakira thing has overloaded your brain, that's for sure.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

More news-

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/752214.html

http://www.startribune.com/467/story/752088.html


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

send him straight back into the prison system where he belongs, what sort of person is involved in a tragedy such as the malik sealy incident and then continues to drink drive... its pathetic.
always missed malik, and hate this man... whoever he is with a passion for what he took away from family, friends and nba fans alike


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If you have questions on how hard it is to not drive drunk, ask koren robinson....

Sad story.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

sheefo13 said:


> If you have questions on how hard it is to not drive drunk, ask koren robinson....
> 
> Sad story.


i don't know if sad is the word...

1. drink alcoholic beverage.
2. become drunk
3. don't drive

seems simple enough...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Jail, breathalyzer key car.

Maybe take a kidney. We'll see if he likes to get plastered when he has spasms for a couple of days.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Jail, breathalyzer key car.
> 
> Maybe take a kidney. We'll see if he likes to get plastered when he has spasms for a couple of days.


 :laugh:


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i don't know if sad is the word...
> 
> 1. drink alcoholic beverage.
> 2. become drunk
> ...


Thank you Gareth...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

paperclip said:


> Thank you Gareth...



what the hell was the point of your post? i'm sure it was a smart-*** sarcastic response to my post, but who the **** is gareth?


----------

